# "Regular" thermometer vs laser temp gun



## DaveInLA (Apr 24, 2011)

Which is the generally preferred means of checking temperature, one that measures the air temp (via dial or probe) or a laser temp gun? I understand the latter checks surface temps, which doesn't reflect the air temp always.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 24, 2011)

I use both set the probe where you want it then you can spot check the rest of the enclosure or outside ground temp's with the gun I think it's good to have both


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah me too. I use both all the time. I've got wireless remote probes, wired ones and a couple of different infrared temp guns. I also use the "mercury" thermometers in my incubators.


----------



## webskipper (Apr 24, 2011)

Analog or digital doesn't matter, they are just there for reference. No way to truly control humidity in an open cage.

I'm using the digital type made by ESU and marketed in different colors like yellow for Zoomed and black for Coralife in the snake cages.

Got great deals that the local pet shops couldn't get near on Am-a-zon. $4 for digital thermometer and $42 for a Zoomed 100w Reptisun.

I still use an analog dual thermo/hydrometer in the tortoise table and the same one somewhere in the same room for comparison. I don't like cords of any kind in Turtle and Tortoise cages.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 24, 2011)

You can get good deals on digital infrareds from places like Harbour Freight as well.

I just use a digital IR version lately- most in-tank versions go bad in the high humidity of the Red-foot habitat I have going. That's OK, though. I'm using a thermostat for my heaters so it cannot get too hot in there, and the IR thermometer lets me shoot temps in hides and other places. Lots more fun!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 24, 2011)

I use probe for my incubators, and sometimes mercury for double checking.


----------



## LindaF (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess I am a fanatic about the temperatures. I have a couple of probe ones at either end of the table , a wireless one in the middle and a temp gun. The wireless one from WalMart in the middle is about the best for measuring air and humidity and it was only $6. I also like the temp gun so I can see the temp inside the hides. I can even take shell temps with it.


----------



## zesty_17 (Apr 24, 2011)

I use a combination of probes for ground temps, nest temps (cooters/box turtles), and several regular ones placed around the hab & barn for the big torts to measure temp differences & basic humidity. for a while i was using a laser for surface temp of the torts themselves during training behaviors for reference.


----------



## HarleyK (Apr 24, 2011)

I recently got a laser thermometer on newgg.com and i must say it's a great investment. Gives me very quick range reading when i am soaking the tort and i can track the temp of the water as it cools. Also its great becauee you can hold the lever down and track the changes of the ground temp through out tye terrarium.


----------

